# genetics



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

i have two pairs: a while male and a black female as one pair and a white female and a bluebar male i was just wandering if anyone could give me a description of what the offspring could look like???


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe all grizzles*



ryan said:


> i have two pairs: a while male and a black female as one pair and a white female and a bluebar male i was just wandering if anyone could give me a description of what the offspring could look like???


White can be pretty complicated but most are actually ash red grizzle with all the color bred out of them. This makes all the offspring with normals grizzled. The black with white could throw mottles as black tends to modify grizzle.

The blue bar (if my assumption is correct) would make blue grizzle hens and ash red grizzle cocks that are split for blue. 

There could be other factors in these birds that can affect the outcome as well.

It is not likely that you would get any whites.

Bill


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i know i would not get any white i just wanted to see if they will be pretty or not . Thanks a lot


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RYAN, What Bill said about whte grizzle is true but there is always the chance that you may have a white that is not a white grizzle. So you could get whites with some color what people call splashes. ..GEORGE


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah i was thinking something like that too thanks.


----------

